# How easy/difficult is it to sell your frogs?



## yumpster (May 22, 2009)

I was just wondering how easy it is to raise your tads into juvenile frogs and sell them. I know there are a lot of determining factors such as species, seller reputation, etc. But just give me your own personal experiences on how successful you have been in selling your young frogs. I'd like to know a little about what I'm getting myself into.


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

The growth of our hobby is stunted by the lack of (quality) frogs. There are reptile dealers looking for frogs constantly.

But, you usually start with juvenile frogs (as young as 2 months old), so you won't need to worry about selling frogs for another year or so.


----------



## porkchop (Aug 29, 2005)

Yumpster,
I would ask yourself why you are getting into this hobby, im sure you, your self already knows, is it to make money? or keep frogs?
cuz selling the froglets isnt hard if you dont care about the money.
I kept frogs that bred all the time, had alot of froglets to deal with and never had much of a problem moving them, it all depends on price. you can price to sell or not to sell.


----------



## Chicago Frog Man (Mar 5, 2009)

I agree, I don't think it would be hard to sell them, especially if you price them right. The day I bought my first frogs from Pete Mertens of Chicago Dart Frog he told me if I decided that I didn't want them anymore at any point, just to bring them back and he would buy them back from me, that he could always move them. Just by searching through all the Dart Frog websites, it seems dealers are constantly "sold out" or "tads are in the water" and often I can't get what I want. So it seems right now demand out weighs the supply even in this dreadful economy!


----------



## yumpster (May 22, 2009)

> Yumpster,
> I would ask yourself why you are getting into this hobby, im sure you, your self already knows, is it to make money? or keep frogs?
> cuz selling the froglets isnt hard if you dont care about the money.


Very smart way of putting it. It's definitely not about the money. I just want to make sure I can get them all a home so I don't end up with frogs I can't afford to care for. After reading the responses given, I am more at ease.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

yumpster said:


> Very smart way of putting it. It's definitely not about the money. I just want to make sure I can get them all a home so I don't end up with frogs I can't afford to care for. After reading the responses given, I am more at ease.


This doesn't mean that you won't be left with frogs that you can't find homes for. Have a contingency for what to do with offspring that you aren't willing to care for. Sometimes it can be difficult to find buyers for certain morphs that have fallen out of favor with the hobby.


----------



## zaexkid (Jan 18, 2010)

I have a small collection how easy can i move my frogs?


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

It depends. It`s easier to breed most of them than it is to sell them, especially if your successful and you don`t turn them off. Most people would rather drop the price than take the time to find homes for the frogs they produce. Just because you produce them doesn`t mean they will go the week they are ready to sell. Some of my animals don`t sell till they are 2-3+ months older than when I first put them up for sale.
Remember, a wholesaler or retailer will tell you what you want to hear when you buy. They can not predict whether a certain morph will hold it`s price till you get them breeding and have offspring available. It`s a retail ploy. I bought my first tangerine honduran milksnakes at $150ea and the store said they`d buy offspring at $75ea. When I finally got offspring 2 years later they wanted to give me $25ea for them. No one can tell the future. And if they tell everyone they`ll buy azureus back from them and 20 people get them producing from that retailer he has now said he`d buy back 100`s of offspring a month.


----------

